# How much insulation can I fit in my vehicle at once?



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm thinking 2 trips unless you lay the bales down on the trailer, stack them really high and tie them down well.


----------



## vacatari (Oct 15, 2010)

Will you be in the vehicle as well? Why are you insulating your vehicle?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Will,
Why don't you just have it delivered? Isn't your time and aggravation worth a lot more than about $35?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Suburbanites, haha. It's hilarious.

You'll get it done. Don't worry. The store employees are used to those situations.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If this is a big box store, ou can rent one of their trucks for less then $30.00 for an hour. And no insulation for the tykes to breathe in. Those bags will leak fiberglass.
Ron


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, actually the open truck they have at Lowes wouldn't have much more capacity than my trailer.. HD has the enclosed van which would carry all of it in one trip, but nowhere to put the kids. Delivery is it's own problems, aside from the $50 they charge which I can put to use on other materials, I would have a hard time scheduling being there... Which in this season means materials might be left out in the rain. It's a 2 mile trip, and the kids picked out Christmas decorations so they were happy.

It probably would've been 1 trip if I tied it down, I did it in 2 trips because each trip was a full cart. I probably had half the trailer empty on the second trip.


----------

